# What was your fist Venomus snake?



## burkey (Feb 11, 2009)

as above,and what age ware you? how did you get into keeping dwa snakes?
cheers
: victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

First one I ever dealt with was a native Adder, I guess I was aged about 13. First "proper" one was a _Trimeresurus trigonocephalus_


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Good idea for a thread :notworthy:


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree, a good idea for a thread but as I expected.. epic fail.


When your everyday day fail just doesn't cut it..


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

a 3year old bitis gabonica , we kept hots in a shop were i worked and fell in love with this 1 oh i was 18


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

I caught and released many venomous before I owned one. My first was a Western Diamond Back and the critter is still with me.:flrt:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

European Horned Viper. Gorgeous snakes!


----------



## blondi (Aug 7, 2008)

Caught my first cobra at 8,kept my first in the uk at 18 Cerastes .c.cerastes


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

If I every get a DWA I'd like my 1st snake to be a rhino viper as they look stunning :flrt:.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

blondi said:


> Caught my first cobra at 8,kept my first in the uk at 18 Cerastes .c.cerastes


How good are desert horned vipers as a first hot. Cos i've seen an appsalute beautie and thought of getting one as my first.


----------



## The Black Jack Viper (Oct 9, 2008)

vvvvvvvvvv


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

hi looking at what you keep you dont have much experience keeping large, nasty snakes that keep ypu on your toes. before going in to dwa i would firstly get training on how to urs a hook on snakes such as mangroves, gray rat snakes ect then after this get one and see how you cope with it. to be fair the only way to lern dwa is to just go straight in thats were you get exeprience not may people train people up now thanks zac


----------



## blondi (Aug 7, 2008)

Incredible strike speed and Ba"£%^&rds to hook,but facinating to keep.I found they thrived given a large temperature gradient using an over head heat source.Just my findings but i found Cerastes.c.vipera a little more delicate.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

bug man said:


> hi looking at what you keep you dont have much experience keeping large, nasty snakes that keep ypu on your toes. before going in to dwa i would firstly get training on how to urs a hook on snakes such as mangroves, gray rat snakes ect then after this get one and see how you cope with it. to be fair the only way to lern dwa is to just go straight in thats were you get exeprience not may people train people up now thanks zac


That was the advice I was given before, but was slagged down when I shared that advice on here. But I'll still stand by it though.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

handling lots of aggressive snakes cant be a bad thing, but it wont fully prepare you as has been said but the more experience you can get the better.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

burkey said:


> as above,and what age ware you? how did you get into keeping dwa snakes?
> cheers
> : victory:


It was a Montpellier Snake, _Malpolon monspessulanus_, that I kept as a boy in Gibraltar. I must have been about 12. It was followed by several Lataste's Vipers (_Vipera latastei_).


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Mine was a _Vipera aspis francisciredi_..


----------



## baldygit (Dec 31, 2005)

For my 20th birthday i treated myself to a pair of Echis Carinatus :gasp:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

ScottGB said:


> How good are desert horned vipers as a first hot. Cos i've seen an appsalute beautie and thought of getting one as my first.


Cerastes are a good enough species to start with as anything else.
Their husbandry is straight forward, they generally aren’t too aggressive and they are easy to move / hook. They can strike reasonably quickly, but being small snakes you should have plenty of space / distance in order to work with them safely.


----------

